# how old is too old.



## lizardbreath

How old is too old for a sucky. Or whatever you call them. My kids personally never had one but I know someone who's first is 18 days younger then Jaymee and her second is 11/2. And both still have suckys to me anything over a year is a bit much but everyones different. What to you is too old.


----------



## Hotbump

My boys never liked them but I think over 1 1/2 year old is too big for one.


----------



## 10.11.12

I never gave Edie one as I didn't want her to get attached to it. My dentist said that they like kids to have a paci at night or when they are sick/stressed instead of sucking thumbs since you can always take a paci away and it won't become a life long habit. Teeth that have been affected by paci use also return to normal quicker than teeth affected by thumb sucking. Personally, I think it's when a child outgrows it themselves.


----------



## Bexxx

I'm not really a fan of them. I don't know how long babies normally have them for, 6 months? Definitely not walking and with a dummy...
Isla doesn't suck a dummy or a thumb. Neither did me or my sister. 
Isla just sucks on me haha.


----------



## vhal_x

My OH had one until he was 4 :shrug: I think I was 3 when I finally gave mine up...

LO still has his, and loves them, don't see him giving them up anytime soon xx


----------



## 10.11.12

vhal_x said:


> My OH had one until he was 4 :shrug: I think I was 3 when I finally gave mine up...
> 
> LO still has his, and loves them, don't see him giving them up anytime soon xx

Just curious but did either of you have braces?


----------



## vinteenage

16 months.

Finn dropped it by himself at 9 months, thank god. But yeah, at 16 months that gives you four months from being a year to wean off it.


----------



## amygwen

I'd say two.

But Kenny never had a pacifier so... but he is still on the bottle and that's just as bad really.


----------



## hot tea

Six months for me would be the cut off. But I have never had a baby who takes one, so my opinion is moot.


----------



## Melibu90

Cam has one to sleep with as its meant to reduce SIDS though i think its only needed for 6 months i'm too paranoid to take it away! I think i could take it away whenever and he wouldnt mind well we'll see :haha:

I think older than 2 is too old. My cousin still has hers at nights and shes 6 but my aunt wants to baby her forever.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I think 2 and half is way too old
2 I think is too old but I could understand if the parents were working hard on getting rid of it.

Quintin only took one to 6 months but took a bottle to 23 months. so I can understand how it is to get rid of something they don't want to get rid of :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think anytime after a year is too old IMO.

Brenna gave hers up at 6 months x


----------



## sarah0108

Max still has his when hes tired in the day time, hes 18 months. Id say 3 for dummies and bottles. Both of mine still have a night time bottle. I know a lot of people think its bad but i don't have an issue with it.

Harriet doesn't have a dummy


----------



## vhal_x

10.11.12 said:


> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> My OH had one until he was 4 :shrug: I think I was 3 when I finally gave mine up...
> 
> LO still has his, and loves them, don't see him giving them up anytime soon xx
> 
> Just curious but did either of you have braces?Click to expand...

I did, but not because of my dummy, I only needed braces due to having two teeth stuck in my gums and two bottom teeth that had slightly squinted due to me always pushing them in with my fingers (I don't know why, weird habit I had when I was younger :S) 

OH didn't have braces, but his teeth are okay, except his top two that he chipped when he was younger, but that obviously wasn't the dummies (he fell face first into a wall :dohh:)

I didn't want to give up my dummy, but eventually grew less and less attached as I was distracted by other things 

OH really didn't want to give his up, he'd hide it in his pocket to take to nursery with him and hide in a corner to suck it :rofl: But he finally gave up (with ease, after a year of trying!) when his mum told him that Santa wouldn't bring him any presents that year :haha: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava has hers at nap times and in the pram only. We only started using it to reduce the SID's risk & she was a very sucky baby. I would like to have her off it by two.


----------



## 10.11.12

vhal_x said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> My OH had one until he was 4 :shrug: I think I was 3 when I finally gave mine up...
> 
> LO still has his, and loves them, don't see him giving them up anytime soon xx
> 
> Just curious but did either of you have braces?Click to expand...
> 
> I did, but not because of my dummy, I only needed braces due to having two teeth stuck in my gums and two bottom teeth that had slightly squinted due to me always pushing them in with my fingers (I don't know why, weird habit I had when I was younger :S)
> 
> OH didn't have braces, but his teeth are okay, except his top two that he chipped when he was younger, but that obviously wasn't the dummies (he fell face first into a wall :dohh:)
> 
> I didn't want to give up my dummy, but eventually grew less and less attached as I was distracted by other things
> 
> OH really didn't want to give his up, he'd hide it in his pocket to take to nursery with him and hide in a corner to suck it :rofl: But he finally gave up (with ease, after a year of trying!) when his mum told him that Santa wouldn't bring him any presents that year :haha: xxClick to expand...

Ahh ok :flower: I was just curious because they say kids who suck on dummies don't usually need braces because of it but kids who thumb-suck usually do.


----------



## x__amour

I would say 2. Right now my LO only uses it for night time. We're going to start weaning at 18 months.


----------



## divershona

kaya only takes a dummy when she is extremely overtired or when she's just had her jabs ... apart from that she only used a dummy regularly til she was 4 months.

she still has bottles though ... need to get her off of them!!!!!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla still has one but only when tired or cranky to help her soothe herself. She uses it in bed to help her sleep and then after she is asleep I take it away so she doesn't try to find it in the night. I think, _for me_, 2 years would be the maximum age I would allow it although I would definatley want to wean it away between 12 and 18 months.

I remember mine being taken away as a kid so I must have been 3 or 4. I started crying and asked my dad 'what am I supposed to do now' so he stupidly told me to suck my thumb and now at 19 I'm still doing it! x


----------



## AriannasMama

Not sure, 18 months, I guess, Arianna stopped using one around 3 months, she did just find one in her room though and likes to use it as a teether, lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

i got rid of katies a week before she turned 1, i always said i wanted to get rid before she turned 1 lol. my godson is 2 next month and still has his all the time and i just looks strange to me... i think the longer you leave it the harder it is to get rid aswell xx


----------



## rileybaby

I want to get Riley off his by the time he is 2, its gonna be hard though as he has it alot


----------



## vaniilla

for me anything after a year is too old, we never really did them with lo as we didn't want him to become attached to it and he didn't like them .


----------



## Leah_xx

I think its really up to the parents. Its their child
Gracelynn had one when she was a newborn and a couple months old but she never NEEDED it. only used it here and there. She didnt use it after a few months
Sometimes she will take it now and walk around the house with it just to get a kick out of me and play a game with it lol :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

my LO still has a night time bottle and will do till 2 1/2, 3. i think after 3 is to old for me.


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie still has hers, when we take it off her she reverts to sucking her thumb, i was a thumb sucker till i was 15 when i had my brace fit and I just had them taken of a month ago. So i'll let her have it until, she has weaned from her night time bottle then it can go, but if she reverts to thumb sucking she can have it back. I dont want her to suck her thumb like i did. She deffo wont be walking around with her dummy though once she has turned one she will only have it for nap time and bed time.


----------



## 112110

I'd say 1, I weaned him off somewhere around 7 months. 
If you wait too long it just gets harder to rid of them


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

aiden still has his! he was a late teether and suffers so badly. he has it for bed time and naps. though today hes screaming without it!


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'd say 1.5, it depends on the baby. Alot of babies can just drop their bottles really easy at a year whereas others can't I think it's a similar principle. 18 months is the most I'd allow for dummies and 2 for a bottle but ibthink the earlier you kick the habit the better and easier it is. There are still 3yo's with dummies in the nursery I work in and it just looks strange, and they always have it! And the two kiddies that always have them, their speech is terrible! Whether it is connected or not who knows but it appears to have really held them back and given them a kinda lisp where they are used to holding it in their mouth and talking!


----------



## holly2234

Whenever baby and parents are ready id say. Different in each persons case.


----------



## sarah0108

Just to say Max is 18 months, still has a dummy and he is way ahead speech wise. 
I believe in self weaning. Im quite baby led tbh. I waited until H was ready for potty training before i did it, she still has a bottle, sometimes she will go to bed without it sometimes not, same with maxs dummy, if he doesnt want it he puts it down.
Obviously when they get to about 3 its different id say, but until then ill let them decide what they want... in moderation obviously :lol:


----------



## rileybaby

sarah0108 said:


> Just to say Max is 18 months, still has a dummy and he is way ahead speech wise.
> I believe in self weaning. Im quite baby led tbh. I waited until H was ready for potty training before i did it, she still has a bottle, sometimes she will go to bed without it sometimes not, same with maxs dummy, if he doesnt want it he puts it down.
> Obviously when they get to about 3 its different id say, but until then ill let them decide what they want... in moderation obviously :lol:

Agreed :) Riley is also pretty ahead with his speech and he has a dummy. He has it a lot i suppose, but a lot less than say when he was 12 months, i believe he will get rid of it in his own time.. When he can understand a bit more id probably do the whole, 'lets give the dummies + bottles to the younger babies who need them..' :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

rileybaby said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Just to say Max is 18 months, still has a dummy and he is way ahead speech wise.
> I believe in self weaning. Im quite baby led tbh. I waited until H was ready for potty training before i did it, she still has a bottle, sometimes she will go to bed without it sometimes not, same with maxs dummy, if he doesnt want it he puts it down.
> Obviously when they get to about 3 its different id say, but until then ill let them decide what they want... in moderation obviously :lol:
> 
> Agreed :) Riley is also pretty ahead with his speech and he has a dummy. He has it a lot i suppose, but a lot less than say when he was 12 months, i believe he will get rid of it in his own time.. When he can understand a bit more id probably do the whole, 'lets give the dummies + bottles to the younger babies who need them..' :haha:Click to expand...

My mom & dad got rid of mine and my brother's dummies by saying "Santa and his reindeer need your binkies to give to all the other babies around the world." :haha:


----------



## Becca xo

*Hayden had one for the first 3 months but then he hated him, he is now nearly 7 months old and if someone gives him one he'll cry about it. My friends daughter is 2 in March and still has one, it is a constant battle to try to get it off her she gets nasty if you do so I think about 6 months or a year old maximum for them, but that is just my opinion *


----------



## purple_kiwi

we took kailees at 7 months, only because she was chewing it and i was afraid she would break it off and choke. i think by 3 it should be gone.


----------



## MrsEngland

Delilah still has her dummy, but i'm weaning her off it during the day, shes only allowed it at night and nap time now...think its harder on me than her, she crawls round and manages to find them so then i have to take them off her :dohh:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Maxs speech seems better than alfies and hes much younger so it definately doesnt apply to all kids with dummies if you get me i just meant a possibility. I think the kiddies speech in the nursery is more just coincidence but I'm pretty sure this one lil girl is affected speechwise with it, she's 2.5 and has got about 5 words and none if them are clear and she holds her tounge really funny! And I've never ever seen her without one in lol. I think things are better baby led. I'd say I'm 50/50 though. I encourage what I wOuld like and will take it away in the end but just let him do it in his own time. He didn't want to know about dummies past 2 months old (gutted lol) and bottles he suddenly stopped caring for at about 13-14 months, so I switched his night time bottle to a cup and he didn't even care lol. Potty training was something that just happened over a period of time with him being naked indoors alot lol. Obviously I would have encouraged him but I never pushed him and if he hadn't of shown any interest I wouldn't have bothered! I clearly just have to much time to waste at home with no money on my days off :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I'd say about 2 is too old, I can't imagine Noah with a dummy now, he'd look really weird and he's not even 2 yet. He does look quite old though. But yeah... 2.5 I think is definitely too old and any age is too old for them to have it in their mouth 24/7. For sleeping and stuff, fine :shrug:


----------



## ellaenchanted

i was at the hospital about a week ago with my OH and i saw a BIG kid with a sookie in his mouth. i asked how old he was and he was 5 years old! it was waaay too old if you ask me.


----------



## rileybaby

AirForceWife7 said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Just to say Max is 18 months, still has a dummy and he is way ahead speech wise.
> I believe in self weaning. Im quite baby led tbh. I waited until H was ready for potty training before i did it, she still has a bottle, sometimes she will go to bed without it sometimes not, same with maxs dummy, if he doesnt want it he puts it down.
> Obviously when they get to about 3 its different id say, but until then ill let them decide what they want... in moderation obviously :lol:
> 
> Agreed :) Riley is also pretty ahead with his speech and he has a dummy. He has it a lot i suppose, but a lot less than say when he was 12 months, i believe he will get rid of it in his own time.. When he can understand a bit more id probably do the whole, 'lets give the dummies + bottles to the younger babies who need them..' :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom & dad got rid of mine and my brother's dummies by saying "Santa and his reindeer need your binkies to give to all the other babies around the world." :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: i will use that! I saw supernanny use that line so its worth a go :haha:


----------



## lucy_x

Well Amari never had a Dummy, She always used me for comfort, can i ask for those who thought one was too old for a dummy, If they think 1yo is too old for boob for comfort and sleep?

I wouldnt personally ever use a dummy, But i wont be weaning Amari until she self weans (unless we TTC activly) so that would probably mean she wont stop using me for comfort until then? Maybe its different tho, since she cant take it and have it in her mouth all the time :lol:

So yeh, Like hot tea my opinion is moot anyway, since i wouldnt use one at all.


----------



## mayb_baby

before 2 my cousin had one until 12


----------



## Bexxx

12?! :O
My OH had one until 5. He couldn't get his head around that Isla wasn't having one...


----------



## annawrigley

I didn't have one when I was a baby but when my little brother was born when I was almost 5 I got all jealous and wanted to be babied :haha: So i'd spend my pocket money on dummies and ask for 'warm milk in a baby cup', this is the card I got for my 8th birthday lol. Luckily I grew out of it.... :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







8th birthday_2.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## sarah0108

Anna you always have excellent pictures to sum up your life :rofl:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Laila is 20 months and she sometimes has a dummy to go to bed with, she doesn't really use it much though now.. she's never had it much at all and she's kind of been weaning herself off it since about 10-11 months. I'm hoping by two she won't have it at all.


----------



## leoniebabey

when their ready!! 
LO loves his dummy and i cant picture it going yet. Ideally i'd like to get rid of it next xmas, so he'll be 2 1/2 but as long as it's gone before school then i'll be happy. LO has no bottle though so to him it's his main comfort


----------



## HellBunny

Jayden only has it at night and occasionally in the day, i'm not worried, i'd rather him drop it by himself around 2-3years than have him distressed for god knows how long at this age or earlier :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

Hahahahahaha Anna


----------



## stephx

Ava never had a dummy, but I think by 2 it should be gone..

Although she's still in love with her bottle :dohh: I'm starting weaning her daytime bottle soon, but I think she's gonna still have a night bottle for a long long time :( x


----------



## ShelbyLee

Shiah didnt take it after about a month or two... i think when they can ask for it is too old.. so 2ish..
sometimes i wish she would take one though... she is a bottle addict, and sleeps with one.. we still co sleep so i always wake up soaked! i hate it.. a paci would atleast keep me dry through the night. 

my cousin will be 11 in june. he still sucks his thumb, mostly at night.. and still sleeps with his baby blanket.. WAY too old if you ask me. oh and his teeth are screwed. hes going to have braces forever


----------

